# Freebsd 7.2 geometry problem



## NAC (Oct 23, 2009)

I got a SATAII disk with Linux Gentoo on it.
the geomtrey under linux looks like this

```
Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250058268160 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x7063675d
```

somehow the "sysinstall" says:

```
Warning:

WARNING: It is safe to use a geometry of 484518/16/63 for ad4 on
computers with modern BIOS versions. If this disk is to be used
on rather old machines, however, it is recommended to ensure that
it does not have more than 65535 cylinders, or more than 255 heads or more than 63 sectors per track.
```
If i choose "NO", it says:

```
A geometry of 30401/255/63 Was calculated for ad4 .......
```
I am totally confused what should i do for next step, so i stopped installing Freebsd due to afraid of losing date.

can this problem be fixed or the only way is to try on IDE disk?

thanks a lot in advanced.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 23, 2009)

You can (and most probably would) get the same message on an ATA too.
If you have a working SATA on your system, it means you have a "new computer" by this message standards. Just say yes and continue with the setup.

In any case, you should have backups, not only when you're installing a new operating system: *ALWAYS*!
So no need to be afraid to lose your data, since you have backups, right?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2009)

Just ignore the warning.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> If you have a working SATA on your system, it means you have a "new computer" by this message standards.


If I'm not mistaken this message has been popping up ever since HDs started using LBA.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 23, 2009)

My point was that serial ATA has been on the market for not more than 6 years and C/H/S has been replaced by LBA in most BIOSs more than a decade ago, therefore his computer is a "computer with modern BIOS versions", not a "rather old machine".


----------



## NAC (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks a lot for all replies.
I just done a backup with Ghost, the detected geometry by ghost is 30401/255/63 just the same as "NO" option.



> A geometry of 30401/255/63 Was calculated for ad4 .......



Im gonna install FB with "No" option and see what is going to happen..!!


----------

